# ISO ideas for Brie



## AllenOK (Jan 16, 2008)

I was given a 10" wheel of Brie cheese a few weeks ago.  I need to come up with some ideas to use this stuff before it goes bad on me.

I'm thinking I may have to get some puff pastry and cut off a section and do a Brie en Croute.  That, I'm familiar with.

Robo, on another thread, mentioned cutting the cheese open, spreading some pesto on the cheese, putting it back together, and baking it.

I've got a Brie Soup recipe that I've never tried.  I may have to give that a spin.

Any other ideas?

Editted to add:  I goofed.  It's a one-kilo (2.2 lbs), 8" wheel.  Imported from France.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 16, 2008)

Makes a great sandwich on french bread with smoked turkey.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 16, 2008)

How about a Torta...

Brie Torta 

BrieMushroomSpeckPie.php


----------



## middie (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/brie-pear-pizza-32947.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/brie-cranberry-chutney-24449.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/brie-13823.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/peach-brie-quesadilla-drizzling-sauce-12681.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/rec-blueberry-brie-quesadillas-12546.html

Here's a few for you


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 16, 2008)

I did the pesto thing in puff pastry for Christmas. Very yummy!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2008)

roll a hunk of brie in toasted ground almonds, bake just until it starts to melt, then place atop a pool of warmed raspberry preserves. serve with extra thin kavli style crackers, or thin slices of semolina bread.


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 16, 2008)

Love the Brie en Croute!  I use it often in omelettes.  I also like to make a sauce with it to serve with a vegetable souffle.  Enjoy!


----------



## Alix (Jan 16, 2008)

Roast a head of garlic, warm some brie and serve with crackers. Mmmmmm. 

I used a bunch as the stuffing for stuffed chicken breasts. Had some brie and black forest ham that needed to get used up. It was yummy.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 16, 2008)

Croissant, cut in half.  Lay on sliced apples, lettuce, sprouts, walnuts, brie on top and quickly heat under a broiler to melt the brie.  Wow, what a great sandwich!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 16, 2008)

cut into fingers, wrap in phylo, freeze, then deep fry. Best cheese sticks ever, pair with raspberry/strawberry.


----------



## corazon (Jan 16, 2008)

I love this appetizer with broiled Brie served with tomatillo salsa, roasted garlic and warm baguette.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 16, 2008)

Brie and your favorite preserves - make a breakfast panino using waffles.  Champagne or some kind of bubbly is GREAT to complete a Sunday breakfast in bed!  hint, hint!!!!!    p.s. - you're welcome Peppa! 

Top with brown sugar, walnuts, bake until brown sugar gets melty.  This MUST be in a dish with sides.  This can easily be nuked for convenience.  Serve with Granny Smith apples and sliced baguette.  For a richer version you can melt butter and brown sugar and pour over the heated brie and top with walnuts.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 16, 2008)

Last summer I made Brie stuffed zucchini blossoms .  I think I saw it on the food network.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 17, 2008)

Thaks for the ideas, Everyone!  Alix, would you be willing to to post the recipe for the stuffed chicken breasts?


----------

